# Technics SA-HE200 conseguir Integrados de Salida



## miborbolla (Jul 18, 2014)

Antes que nada reciban un cordial saludo, ahora pasando a lo que me ocupa hoy, les comento que tengo un Receptor Technics modelo SA-HE200 que de un día para otro dejo de funcionar y entra en modo de protección de manera inmediata al encender el equipo.

El error en el display dice simplemente "OVERLOAD" y el ventilador se enciende al mismo tiempo. Consultando el manual se refiere a un corto circuito en las salidas de los altavoces, cosa que ya revise e incluso sin conectar nada; el mensage y el mismo estado prevalece...ya destape la unidad y revise fusibles, verifique voltajes principales (segun el diagrama), cheque posibles cortos circuitos antes de los relevadores de salida, resistencias, capacitores y varios semiconductores aledaños a los Circuitos integrados de salida (IC601 y IC602) que llevan la nomenclatura RSN310R37A y que por cierto no encontrado nada de información salvo la que viene en el diagrama que dejo anexo.

Todo pareciera indicar que estos integrados o uno de ellos (IC601 y/o IC602) fueran los causales ya que siguiendo el diagrama; entre estos integrados y el CPU, pues esta presente el Acuse del error (o eso me parece a mi) ya que en el diagrama pues no se especifica nada al respecto. Debo comentar que jamas en la vida se a abusado del amplificador pues no acostumbro disfrutarlo con mucho volumen y el día anterior a la falla yo mismo lo apague a la hora de dormir, vamos que estaba en un volumen muy bajo y por tanto considero que los integrados deben estar bien y otro componente sea el culpable.

Todas las plaquetas lucen limpias, no percibo ningún olor a sobrecalentamiento, el CPU responde tanto al control remoto como a las botoneras del panel de control, de cualquier forma ya limpie plaqueta por plaqueta con alcohol isopropilico, en fin ya hice todo lo que creo que pudeo y debo hacer.

Por ultimo estos integrados de salida no los encuentro por ningún lado salvo en EBAY pero francamente me da mucha incertidumbre comprarlos y que siga en el mismo estado pues el precio es demasiado alto.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RSN310R37A-P-Original-New-Panasonic-Audio-Power-Module-/110852411178

Ojala alguien me pudiese dar un tip de como seguir un procedimiento mas especifico, no me aviento a "engañar" al CPU para ver si logro ver o escuchar algo, pues supongo existe la posibilidad de dañar mas el amplificadoro el propio CPU, vamos estoy atorado y no se como proceder, así que agradeceré mucho sus comentarios.

Saludos y Buen dia

Nota.-Aunque mi amplificador es marca technics y el diagrama que anexo dice panasonic, coincide todo en cuanto diagramas, apariencia, etc, etc, no se por que el cambio, cosas de mercadotecnia...


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 18, 2014)

A manera de actualización, dejo la forma en que ahora tengo solucionado el asunto de mi querido amplificador y como llegue a ella.

La primera acción fue retirar los dos Integrados de salida de poder (IC601 e IC602) para verificar sin ellos voltajes y en particular los respectivos Pines 12 que en el diagrama esta etiquetado como DISP y que van directo, a través de una resistencia, al CPU IC901 (pin 3 y 4 respectivamente) y ahí fue donde concluí que mis integrados de salida definitivamente deberían estar bien, puesto que al energizar el aparato; el error "OVERLOAD" seguía vigente en el display.

El segundo paso fue verificar el estado "logico" (voltajes) de los pines 3 y 4 del CPU IC901 donde por sentido común decía que deberían estar en un estado alto o bajo y ademas el mismo, puesto que ya no están presentes los integrados de poder IC601 e IC602 y Bingo el pin 4 del CPU seguía en alto con lo que procedí con un par de resistencias de 1kohm entre los pines 3 y 4 a tierra para forzar un pulldown, pero un así el pin 4 seguía arriba, hasta que logre cambiar el estado del pin 4 con una resistencia de 100 ohms y el error de "OVERLOAD" desapareció y se accionaron los relevadores que conmutan las salidas a las bocinas.

En conclusión quedo claro que el PIN 4 del CPU esta Dañado y es el causante del error. y que el integrado de Salida no podía manejar el cambio de estado.

Como podrán obviar, el CPU seria imposible de conseguir, con lo que procedí de la siguiente manera; forme una compuerta OR con dos diodos desde los integrados de poder colocados en el respectivo pin 12 y hacia el pin 3 del cpu, que si funciona correctamente, y el pin 4 lo deje "forzado" a cero con la resistencia de 100 ohms. Hice la simulación alimentando los diodos en un estado "alto" con lo que se manifestó el error de "OVERLOAD" de nuevo y así asegure que en caso de un verdadero fallo, en las salidas de los integrados estos seguirían protegidos.

Por ultimo monte los integrados de poder, me tome de un jalon un Shoot de Whisky y encendí el aparato; Todo funciona OK. 

Funcionan los seis canales de audio y funciona mi dignidad, pues estaba muy resignado a dar Requiem a mi querido aparato.

Dejo pues, a manera de ERRATA mi procedimiento e invito a que alguien pueda comentarme con respecto al procedimiento tomado y si ven algún riesgo con el mismo.

Reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## felixreal (Jul 20, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!!!

Pues gracias por explicarlo!, a veces alguien expone un problema, se le dan ideas y nunca más aparece, o lo hace tiempo después para sólo decir que ya lo ha solucionado, sin aclarar nada más.
Así que gracias por dejar una posible solución al problema.
Por cierto, *creo* que Technics, Panasonic y Marantz son en realidad la misma marca, o por lo menos, el mismo fabricante, supongo que serán cosas de mercados....

Saludos!!!


----------



## djstigma (Jul 13, 2016)

hola amigo, te cuento que tengo el mismo problema con un Technics SA-EX300 por lo que se son iguales almenos en funcionamiento y componentes.
igual que tu llegue a la conclucion que el cpu estaba malo y levante un puente para desconectar el pin 4 del ic de audio y efectivamente desaparecio el error de overload. conecte una resistencia de 100ohms a gnd como tu, pero e aqui el problema que no se activan los rele de las salidas. y la verdad nose que mas buscarle
probe a puentiarlos para ver si avia sonido pero no, nada ni un ruido de ningun tipo.
lamentablemente estos ic no se consiguen y no tengo manera de poner otros para salir de dudas
si se te ocurre algo agradesco una idea, 
un abrazo desde uruguay


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola, tendrás el diagrama de tu aparato, así podría darme una idea de como llegar a una posible solución.

Voy a buscar por mi parte el diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## djstigma (Jul 14, 2016)

hola gracias por responder, aca el manual de servicio, es el mas similar que encontre. el mismo modelo si es el 320 puse mal anteriormente perdon
solo que en el manual figura un fan y este no lo lleva, y los componentes que lo accionan tampoco los tiene.
http://www.mediafire.com/download/w2l6vms2p251uoc/technics_sa-ex320_e_eb_eg_sm.pdf
gracias amigo


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 14, 2016)

Tomando como referencia el manual que me compartes, el chip de audio es el IC 601 y el pin 4 dice "-VH" y es el que recibe -47 volts (que viene de la fuente de poder) por lo que no veo relación con respecto a los sensores de overload o de los relays.

Continuando con el diagrama veo que el PIN 11 del ic 601 que viene etiquetado con "overdetect" y siguiendo la linea que lo alimenta, pareciera ser que es el que "sensa" temperatura relacionado con el ventilador y como no tengo el aparato en mano no puedo saber cual es su estado (indica 10.5 volts).


Por otro lado pareciera ser que el PIN 17 del ic 601 es el encargado de activar los relays (veo dos relays, uno para bocinas frontales y el segundo para el surround) esta linea, después del diodo y las dos resistencias de 6.8 kohms polarizan las bases de los transistores encargados de conmutar a los realys en comento, este PIN17 debería tener -8.7 volts. ¿Podrías confirmar este dato?

Hasta ahora, me crea confusión tu comentario sobre el PIN4 que comentas, ya que pareciera que hablamos de circuitos diferentes.

Te dejo saludos y espero tus comentarios.


----------



## djstigma (Jul 16, 2016)

PIN17 debería tener -8.7 volts. ¿Podrías confirmar este dato?

ok amigo muchas gracias, verifico esos voltajes y comento.


----------



## Maure91 (Jul 17, 2016)

Amigo, quizá quede un poco fuer de lugar, pero voy comenzando en esto de la electrónica y quiero agradecerte por ese espíritu que tienes de compartir tus conocimientos y tu experiencia, claro está que por existir personas como tu, ello no exime al suscrito y a otros novatos de seguir estudiando y buscando información por cuenta propia para resolver sus problemas. Espero mas adelante poder seguir tu ejemplo, saludos!!


----------

